
Creating an Open-Source IoT Digital Twin Platform - thebillkidy
https://xaviergeerinck.com/post/iot/digital-twin-implementation/
======
iliesaya
similar
[https://riaps.isis.vanderbilt.edu/](https://riaps.isis.vanderbilt.edu/)

------
JanGitaar
Very nice

